# Moving to Canada - Advice



## aneres (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi I am looking for some advice on moving to Canada, we have our permanent residency visas and are planning to make the big move in the summer. We have 4 kids ages 11 (twins) ,6 and 2. Any info or advice would be welcome, we are looking at moving to Alberta depending on the jobs my partner is an engineer and I am a analytical chemist, but I am not planning on working for the first few years.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*High Pay, but.*



aneres said:


> Hi I am looking for some advice on moving to Canada, we have our permanent residency visas and are planning to make the big move in the summer. We have 4 kids ages 11 (twins) ,6 and 2. Any info or advice would be welcome, we are looking at moving to Alberta depending on the jobs my partner is an engineer and I am a analytical chemist, but I am not planning on working for the first few years.


If you can get jobs in the oil industry, you will make very good money, but the cost of living is very, very high, especially housing, My wifes brother in law is an engineer and makes $350,000yr, his sons make $50-$60 per hour doing basic labour that anywhere else would only pay $20, my sister in law makes $19 working at Canadian Tire, the same position in a BC Candian Tire store pays about $10. Their house cost $840,000, a similiar house where I live on Vancouver Island would only cost around $400k.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Its Damn Cold though*



Heading South said:


> If you can get jobs in the oil industry, you will make very good money, but the cost of living is very, very high, especially housing, My wifes brother in law is an engineer and makes $350,000yr, his sons make $50-$60 per hour doing basic labour that anywhere else would only pay $20, my sister in law makes $19 working at Canadian Tire, the same position in a BC Candian Tire store pays about $10. Their house cost $840,000, a similiar house where I live on Vancouver Island would only cost around $400k.


I know more people who have moved to places like Ft McMurry Alberta to work in the oil sands and then move back to BC after the first winter, than those who have stayed. The reason, the COLD, long winters. minus 20 or 30celcius isn't for everyone no matter how much money you make. And of course the more you make the more % you pay in tax. I'll take my $29 an hour with 6 weeks holidays, over $60 an hour freezing my butt off anytime. In fact, my $29 hr in BC probably goes farther than $60 hr in Ft Mcmurry does.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Heading South said:


> If you can get jobs in the oil industry, you will make very good money, but the cost of living is very, very high, especially housing, My wifes brother in law is an engineer and makes $350,000yr, his sons make $50-$60 per hour doing basic labour that anywhere else would only pay $20, my sister in law makes $19 working at Canadian Tire, the same position in a BC Candian Tire store pays about $10. Their house cost $840,000, a similiar house where I live on Vancouver Island would only cost around $400k.


Hi
Vancouver, which is in British Columbia, is known to be very expensive - however Alberta has a lot to offer - there is a lot of oil industry which stimulates employment in all areas. Have a look at Edmonton and surrounding areas. The city has a great web site.
Good luck
MandyB


----------

